# TTVJ Portable (Slim) / ALO Rx?



## hiphop137

Original Post:
 hi guys, has anyone here had a good listen to both these portable amps, and/or compared them side by side?
 the search dosent pull up many reviews of the ttvj though.. but there are many ALO Rx ones
 im looking to purchase either one of them, and would like your impressions or comments on both these amps compared





 thanks!
 Ps: I've only been able to try the TTVJ so far... and ive read the headfonia review

 yes yes i havent been able to try the alo rx, however heres a short review~ enjoy

 EDITED POST w/ PICS w/ SHORT REVIEW/THOUGHTS about TTVJ PORTABLE
 (cut me some slack please, its my first time ever posting a review! any comments would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Well well, tada! ive bought one unit and im very satisfied with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 treble is clear, mids are lush and warm, bass is balanced with the mids and highs, and does not overpower. to my ears, the whole frequency spectrum of sound was evenly spread, with hardly any overlap of mids, highs, and lows.

 tonal timber is warm, some might say its slightly coloured? 

 sound-stage was very wide, and that was something which i liked. (it also complemented my TF-10s in that aspect, as the TFs sound stage is already wide.)

 i was also very impressed by its speed. fast double bass drum pedals dont overlap anymore as much as my retired go vibe petite. in fact, the amp is very clear in its articulation of fast moving passages.


 to be honest, i have not listened to a tube amp before (sorry! newb alert!! ahahaha), so i cant do a comparison with that. however, i do find that the amp is warmer in all ranges as compared to other amps, especially the mids. the hornet comes close in this aspect, but the ttvj tops it by a decent margin.

 Sound-stage was huge yes! hmm.. about sound stage, something that was a little interesting to me was that my previous go-vibe petites sound stage was more of "tall" rather than "wide"... listening on the go vibe petite was like listening to music in a hall which has a high ceiling but with medium surrounding dimensions... the ttvj is just very different in a positive way, like as if it were a wide open hall spanning sideways, yet having large and spacious headroom.

 the overall sound quality is superbly pleasing to the ears.

 i had chosen this amp after several rounds of listening to various other models of amps made by different makers.
 i picked this amp over may of the others i auditioned, including the whole RSA and go vibe ranges, a few cordas, and GS voyager. i actually was deciding between the RSA hornet, and the graham slee voyager.
 however after i was introduced to this fantastic amp, my preferences switched immediately.
 Yes, i liked the overall sound presentation of the hornet, and the great punchy bass of the GS voyager on contour. yes, i liked the go-vibe sharps, go-vibe VB and the SR-71a. ultimately, i decided against the three because of their size, as it was bulky and heavy for me. (lisa III... omg... transportable rig yes?) The cordas were simply not my taste somehow.
 Thus in the end i found the slim form-factor very attractive, and of course, not to mention the sound. preference for me went to this amp over the RSA amps because i liked this amps overall sound presentation more than the RSA amps somehow... it felt warmer and more lush than the rsa...

 it seems that the amp is well shielded against RF interference and dosent stutter in protest when near any RF emitting devices like handphones. turning the amp on and off produces an audible pop sound, which is at worst, moderately loud, at best, very soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one last thing i'd like to comment upon, i love the led light which changes colour as you adjust the volume up/down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does nothing whatsoever to improve the sound, but its purely genius, where aesthetics are concerned. compared to other amps with a digital potentiometer like the RSA shadow and ALO RX, you can actually see where your volume is on the scale, as the colour changes as the volume gets louder. neither the shadow no alo rx gives u any form of indication.
 When turning the amp on/off the volume automatically cranks up/down to the last volume when the amp was turned off. u can stop that process by tweaking the dial yourself. in comparison, the ALO R

 so.. from then till now, my amp seems to have matured a fair bit. it already sounded fantastic out of the box, and over time, i find it gets more and more satisfactory.. (burn-in, choose to believe or not, but please take the argument out to the right post). well IMHO, i find the signature improving day by day from its already great start. everything becomes tighter and more polished and refined.

 lastly, the led light is fantastic, it changes colour allowing you to judge where your volume is as compared to other digital potentiometers form the shadow and rx which dosent allow you to. a very attractive feature. when turning the amp on, it automatically cranks up to the volume you last left your amp at when you turned it off... and you can stop the cranking up process by just rotating the dial manually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fantastic isnt it? thats a feature im sure neither the shadow not rx has. however i do know that the rx will irritatingly crank your volume to mute everytime you turn your amp off. fantastic aesthetics!!!

 All in all, its a fantastic amp! the TTVJ PORTABLE is a winner! THANKS TODD for giving us audiophiles this "gift"!

 note: yes although the manual says that we'd never ever have to press the reset button, i beg to differ.. i have used it a couple of times already, when the battery drains too low on occassions, and the amp hangs. use it when needed, i'd say. but im positively sure that it dosent affect sound quality or anything we would be worried about.


----------



## K3cT

I've only heard them briefly but I preferred the TTVJ Slim.


----------



## jelt2359

Todd mentioned that the TTVJ Slim sounds very similar to the TTVJ Millet Hybrid Portable. So you can probably look for reviews of the latter.


----------



## hiphop137

all right thanks! ive ordered a ttvj from todd last monday, and i sure hope its on the way


----------



## hiphop137

yeap i got my ttvj portable, and all i can say is wow. haha its too huge of a jump from my go vibe petite


----------



## grawk

The TTVJ slim is my favorite currently in production portable. It's the perfect size, and the sound quality is awesome.


----------



## hiphop137

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The TTVJ slim is my favorite currently in production portable. It's the perfect size, and the sound quality is awesome._

 

Totally Agreed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 may i know whats your setup with it?


----------



## grawk

I don't own the TTVJ slim, I just spent some quality time with it a couple of times last year. I tried out JH13 generics, woodied HF1s, hf2s, and HD800s.


----------



## lazard

Yeah the TTVJ slim is awesome. It has superb SQ, a sleek design, and size-wise it's a perfect match for my touch 3G.


----------



## stefanus

ttvj slim sound is superb, especially in the mid. but sometimes i have to reset it , if the battery drains out.


----------



## hiphop137

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stefanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ttvj slim sound is superb, especially in the mid. but sometimes i have to reset it , if the battery drains out._

 

yup. i had that incident with it the first time i drained the battery haha. but other than that no problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel it really brings the best out of my iems, so far of all the amps ive tested. none have come close to this kind of detail and fullness in sound

 stage is not very open as my previous amp, but maybe give it more time?


----------



## yourtoys7

any pictures of front and back, any one using it with iPhone or touch?, what type conn. do you use...


----------



## WalkGood

I liked the TTVJ sq better as well and the build quality is superior to the ALO Rx, but in the end I ordered the pico slim.


----------



## lazard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yourtoys7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any pictures of front and back, any one using it with iPhone or touch?, what type conn. do you use..._

 

Touch --> custom low profile LOD --> TTVJ --> Shure SE530/Ultrasone Pro 900


----------



## cn11

So has anybody heard both the TTVJ _and_ Rx? So far, no direct comparisons with specifics on each as the OP requested.

 *curious to hear this*


----------



## hiphop137

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So has anybody heard both the TTVJ and Rx? So far, no direct comparisons with specifics on each as the OP requested.

 *curious to hear this*_

 

heehee yes exactly... from what i heard though, the alorx is being brought in by jaben to singapore (where i live). when its down i'll go down to audition it, then ill post impressions comparing the both


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hiphop137* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_heehee yes exactly... from what i heard though, the alorx is being brought in by jaben to singapore (where i live). when its down i'll go down to audition it, then ill post impressions comparing the both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Awesome.. that would be much, much appreciated. I look forward to it.


----------



## cooperpwc

Woa. I have 1440 horizontal resolution and your pics are rather big. Downsize to an MP makes it possible for people to appreciate what are actually good photos. Also makes it much easier to read the text instead of it spilling off the page.
 Sorry, haven't heard the amps.


----------



## raikoken

to add further into the discussion, is the ttvj shielded against rf signals? I've heard that the rx isnt and that it goes berserk when used with an iphone. I'm an iphone user myself, so it is a very important criterion in choosing my new next gen portable amp.

 if it is, then i'm sold


----------



## hiphop137

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woa. I have 1440 horizontal resolution and your pics are rather big. Downsize to an MP makes it possible for people to appreciate what are actually good photos. Also makes it much easier to read the text instead of it spilling off the page.
 Sorry, haven't heard the amps._

 

downsized!


----------



## hiphop137

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raikoken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_to add further into the discussion, is the ttvj shielded against rf signals? I've heard that the rx isnt and that it goes berserk when used with an iphone. I'm an iphone user myself, so it is a very important criterion in choosing my new next gen portable amp.

 if it is, then i'm sold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

well... at first, it seemed that the rf distortion sound(??) or whatever it is called was very little. then over time, it became louder... so i'd say its not exactly well shielded? give me a little more time with the amp to see if it still goes mad yup... 

 hmm

 (btw just curious, would anyone please kindly enlighten us with a explanation of how/why the rf signals affect the amp?)


----------



## random person

Is there an on/off "thump" with the ttvj slim? Also, does the volume adjust down to Low once you remove the 'phones -- so that you can't inadvertently have the volume too high when you replug the phones in? I'm interested in preventing blowing my eardrums out (I use UE11Pros). Also I assume the RF interference goes away if you put the iPhone into airplane mode?


----------



## hiphop137

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *random person* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there an on/off "thump" with the ttvj slim? Also, does the volume adjust down to Low once you remove the 'phones -- so that you can't inadvertently have the volume too high when you replug the phones in? I'm interested in preventing blowing my eardrums out (I use UE11Pros). Also I assume the RF interference goes away if you put the iPhone into airplane mode?_

 

yes theres the on/off thump, but it isnt very loud till it blows your ears off.. hahaa

 when u remove the phones, the volume dosent adjust down. but u can easily tell at what volume the amp is at by looking at the colour of the LED in the middle of it. Red < Orange < Yellow < Green < Blue < Pink < Violet (softest to loudest).

 well... given that u use customs, im sure u dont need to turn your volume up that much as compared to others who dont use customs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RF interference does not show itself that much, but if it does it is not really that loud.
 However, in crowded public places, im sure that you'd want to try keep your amp in the lowest pocket possible though. hahah


----------



## random person

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## hiphop137

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *random person* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the info!!_

 

welcome


----------



## hiphop137

hmmm just for discussions sake and to keep this topic alive, anyone reading this has auditioned / heard / owned / owns the ttvj before? care to share their impressions? ill share mine when i have the time to critically listen and write about it


----------



## LeeMark

Just received my TTVJ slim to day to replace my Shadow, which i found too dark. I compared the Shadow, Pico Slim and the TTVJ slim at the Boston meet, and found that the Pico and Shadow had similar characteristics, both excellent, maybe a little better definition with the Pico. However, Ir eally liked the TTVJ, crystal clear, great midrange and very dynamic. Headphonia also had the review and comparison mentioned earlier int eh thread. But so far I find the TTVJ a reall winner. However, have not heard the ALORx so can't give you a comparison to that.


----------



## waynema

Same here, just got it from the mail to replace my RSA Shadow. what a wonderful sounding amp.

 Lee, do you use 0 gain with JH13?


----------



## grawk

I think you mean a gain of 1. Think of gain as a multiplier. 0 gain means you turned it off


----------



## waynema

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you mean a gain of 1. Think of gain as a multiplier. 0 gain means you turned it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The Gain level on TTVJ slim is 0 dB, 10dB, and 20dB


----------



## TheSatelliteGuy

I just received my slim and I found the sound extraordinary. I could not believe it was not burned in. I called Todd and he told me it wasn't even charged. I do not have alot of time to tell all but this amp is the leader of my pack which include RSA71a, Xin SM4 maxed with double buffers, iQube, Zenhead, Xin mini4, Xin reference, Xin micro, HeadRoom portable micro, and yes TTVJ tube. It is the smoothest, most transparent, fastest amp I have heard to date. The whole package is a winner. I called Todd to buy another and he said get in line I am sold out for a while. It does have a similar signature to the tube but has the ability to do things that no other portable can do. The dc to dc coupling is capable of creating a extremely smooth sound amplification. I think this is the American Idol of portable headphone amplification. I predict there will be allot of newly bought and old favorites amps hitting the market because once you own this one you will most likely sell what you got. Dog let me put it this way. You will not see any of these being resold in a week or a month because I lost interest in portable music or for any other lame reason just to dump it. This is a winner. The line starts here because I have a 3 week wait to get my second one. My hat is off to Todd and who ever the guy is that designed this work of art. The Satellite Guy


----------



## waynema

I could not have said it better, after hearing it briefly in the SF bay area meet with my iMod, I was pretty sure that this is the amp to get. Hands down. 

 topping the SR-71a? wow that's a big statement


----------



## LeeMark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *waynema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same here, just got it from the mail to replace my RSA Shadow. what a wonderful sounding amp.

 Lee, do you use 0 gain with JH13?_

 


 I tried 10, but it was too loud, switched it to zero. Also, as TheSateliteGuy says, it is an outstanding amp, and I could see it could beat the SR71. It has a different characteristic of sound as opposed to RSA amps, more tube like and less dark. I ordered mine last Saturday and got it 4 days later, so I bet I was one of the last ones o get it. Boy am I glad.


----------



## hiphop137

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheSatelliteGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received my slim and I found the sound extraordinary. I could not believe it was not burned in. I called Todd and he told me it wasn't even charged. I do not have alot of time to tell all but this amp is the leader of my pack which include RSA71a, Xin SM4 maxed with double buffers, iQube, Zenhead, Xin mini4, Xin reference, Xin micro, HeadRoom portable micro, and yes TTVJ tube. It is the smoothest, most transparent, fastest amp I have heard to date. The whole package is a winner. I called Todd to buy another and he said get in line I am sold out for a while. It does have a similar signature to the tube but has the ability to do things that no other portable can do. The dc to dc coupling is capable of creating a extremely smooth sound amplification. I think this is the American Idol of portable headphone amplification. I predict there will be allot of newly bought and old favorites amps hitting the market because once you own this one you will most likely sell what you got. Dog let me put it this way. You will not see any of these being resold in a week or a month because I lost interest in portable music or for any other lame reason just to dump it. This is a winner. The line starts here because I have a 3 week wait to get my second one. My hat is off to Todd and who ever the guy is that designed this work of art. The Satellite Guy_

 

amen


----------



## cooperpwc

Hiphop and Satelliteguy, thanks for the great reviews (and superb downsized pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). It has me thinking and that is what a good thread will do!


----------



## TheSatelliteGuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *waynema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could not have said it better, after hearing it briefly in the SF bay area meet with my iMod, I was pretty sure that this is the amp to get. Hands down. 

 topping the SR-71a? wow that's a big statement_

 

There are synergies between amps and cables and cans. Better is a difficult thing to say with any definiteness. Each of my amps offer slightly different characteristics which benefit shine in different arenas. My Slim is not even burned in and I hear what is coming thru it as smoother and cleaner. The sounds do not seem to fight for the space. They seem to compliment each other and share the space. 
 I can hear what the dc to dc coupling does to sound improvement. Just this feautre can raise your awareness of hearing to a point that it might sound a bit off when it is not there. I feel very strongly that the volume wheel, the attenuator steps, on off switch, led light are very very cool and are somewhat of a state in the art quantum leap on portable amps. The fact that he was able to position the interior components to keep them from causing degradation to each other is a genius at work.
 What I am saying right now is simply this. If I could only keep one of my current amps and had to sell all others I would keep the JunkMan's Slim, hands down. the features and benefits, size, sound quality, battery, design are very very impressive. I really like the way the color changes when you turn the volume. 
 I hear differently with both of my ears. One has a bit of loss. So the only way to correct this is run one amp for the left and one for the right ear. This way I maintain centered balance and sound stage. When I compare two amps I am listening to both at the same time. Portable mono block. I have had custom cable makers create mono cables for me and I have right signal in one amp and left in the other. The sound is a noticeable cleaner because when two signals are not in one amp so there no is counteracting forces that lower sound quality. If you want to try this you can go to Hosa cable company and buy these stereo to mono tip and ring for 5 dollars each. They are not to bad but a bit bright. You will be amazed at how much cleaner the sound is. That is why I want a second Slim. I own several dual amp set ups. Null audio has made me cables like this in Piccolo and Lune. A pair of Lunes will run about $150 us. TheSatelliteGuy


----------



## hiphop137

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheSatelliteGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Null audio has made me cables like this in Piccolo and Lune. A pair of Lunes will run about $150 us. TheSatelliteGuy_

 

wow dual amp setups and all, sounds really cool. im sorry, but if you could please explain what is dc to dc coupling in a layman's terms haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice!
 youve tried null audio's lune cables! how do they fair?


----------



## grawk

I"m listening to the Alo Rx right now, and my only complaints are the ergonomics, some minor details about construction, the succeptibility to RF interference, and the size of the steps between volume levels at the low end. The sound quality is VERY good (with the JH13s), and it would be a very easy amp to live with.


----------



## TheSatelliteGuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I"m listening to the Alo Rx right now, and my only complaints are the ergonomics, some minor details about construction, the succeptibility to RF interference, and the size of the steps between volume levels at the low end. The sound quality is VERY good (with the JH13s), and it would be a very easy amp to live with._

 

 I have not heard the RX but EMF paper from Stillpoints will block RF interference. If you use the sticky back it will not come off easily. Just wrap it around the amp or cut a piece to fit between the two devices. It may be static electricity that can be removed with a ionoclast fron mapletree. I personally saw to many hit the resale market way to soon to invest my money until I find out more. The complaints you indicated are not minor by my standards. The Slim is wonderful. Best regards TheSatelliteGuy


----------



## jp11801

The ALO is my favorite of the portable amps, I do think the RF issue is not a small one with iphone listeners though. I rate the pico slim as the best built amp with arguably the best volume implementation of the portables. The TTVJ is right there with the ALO to my ears the ALO has a slight edge but the build is better and the volume is implemented better on the TTVJ. I thought the low end response was better on the ALO and the stage in both width and depth was better but not by a large margin. 

 All and all you have to weight which areas are most important to you as the owner.

 Sound Quality 
 Build Quality/Ergonomics 
 RF interference 
 Form Factor

 I place sound above all else and am willing to trade of other aspects for this. If I listened often with the iphone on and active maybe my preference would change.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The ALO is my favorite of the portable amps, I do think the RF issue is not a small one with iphone listeners though. I rate the pico slim as the best built amp with arguably the best volume implementation of the portables. The TTVJ is right there with the ALO to my ears the ALO has a slight edge but the build is better and the volume is implemented better on the TTVJ. I thought the low end response was better on the ALO and the stage in both width and depth was better but not by a large margin. 

 All and all you have to weight which areas are most important to you as the owner.

 Sound Quality 
 Build Quality/Ergonomics 
 RF interference 
 Form Factor

 I place sound above all else and am willing to trade of other aspects for this. If I listened often with the iphone on and active maybe my preference would change._

 

Just on SQ alone which would you say be best to give a more natural balanced sound paired with JH13's as i am soon to get a pair followed by an amp to pair with it. I am also contemplating the JH16's if i get to hear the demo pair when i go to my JHA dealer here in the UK next week.

 Have heard the JH13's are well balanced in their delivery and want an amp that can compliment that by not discolouring the sound to much from the source (which currently will be a Sony X walkman)


----------



## rhythmdevils

I think these amps are too close on technical merit for there to be an easy better/worse. It's going to come down to personal preference as to what tone you like, and synergy with your headphones. 

 I owned the Rx for a short time, and auditioned the TTVJ slim, and from that they seem pretty different tonally. The Rx sounded very solid state, very flat, detailed, sterile, if a bit cold. And the slim sounded more tube like, with some warmth added in. 

 Rx seemed more analytical, and the TTVJ slim more ..."soulful"?

 edit: when I say slim, I mean the TTVJ slim. I'll add that above...


----------



## jp11801

oddly I found the Rx the better listen and I'd rate the current crop SQ wise as
 1) ALO Rx
 2) TTVJ
 3) Pico Slim

 all three are very good sounding though and the quality of sound is very close

 from an overall perspective weighing SQ/Build/Formfactor/RF interference 
 1) Pico Slim
 2)TTVJ
 3)ALO Rx


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think these amps are too close on technical merit for there to be an easy better/worse. It's going to come down to personal preference as to what tone you like, and synergy with your headphones. 

 I owned the Rx for a short time, and auditioned the slim, and from that they seem pretty different tonally. The Rx sounded very solid state, very flat, detailed, sterile, if a bit cold. And the slim sounded more tube like, with some warmth added in. 

 Rx seemed more analytical, and the slim more ..."soulful"?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oddly I found the Rx the better listen and I'd rate the current crop SQ wise as
 1) ALO Rx
 2) TTVJ
 3) Pico Slim

 all three are very good sounding though and the quality of sound is very close

 from an overall perspective weighing SQ/Build/Formfactor/RF interference 
 1) Pico Slim
 2)TTVJ
 3)ALO Rx_

 

So it is going to be an impossible task then!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which ever way i do go with any of them i would be very happy no doubt, but i am in the unfortunate situation i will not get to demo any of these amps so will have to go by the old and tried method on here of data collating from reading the holy grail scriptures on here from other disciples and wiser sages on here like yourself's and make an informed decision. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have heard also the P51 has a good synergy with the 13's, not sure how they fit in with those three mentioned above at all?


----------



## rhythmdevils

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FortisFlyer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So it is going to be an impossible task then!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which ever way i do go with any of them i would be very happy no doubt, but i am in the unfortunate situation i will not get to demo any of these amps so will have to go by the old and tried method on here of data collating from reading the holy grail scriptures on here from other disciples and wiser sages on here like yourself's and make an informed decision. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have heard also the P51 has a good synergy with the 13's, not sure how they fit in with those three mentioned above at all?_

 

Why don't you get a used one then? There hasn't been a single TTVJ for sale used, but the Rx comes up for sale pretty often, and JP says it's his favorite amp for you specific phones. Then if it's not to your liking, you won't loose anything and you can get a TTVJ new.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why don't you get a used one then? There hasn't been a single TTVJ for sale used, but the Rx comes up for sale pretty often, and JP says it's his favorite amp for you specific phones. Then if it's not to your liking, you won't loose anything and you can get a TTVJ new._

 

Nice tip, never crossed my mind to try that route! thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I take it all those ALO RX's for sale though are the same people going for a TTVJ or Pico Slim perhaps?

 I take it you meant "JH" as in Jerry Harvey and not "JP" ?
 If so i guess that does say something as i suppose Jerry gets to try them all i would of thought and i would not go wrong if golden ears Mr.Harvey likes the sound of the RX with the 13's.

 Will lurk around the sale threads and see what comes up.

 Thanks again


----------



## grawk

Pretty sure he meant JP as in JP11801, the organizer for the last canjam (LA) and CanJam at RMAF.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pretty sure he meant JP as in JP11801, the organizer for the last canjam (LA) and CanJam at RMAF._

 

Oh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mistake, should of twigged when he said JP!

 Still will pursue a second hand RX if the price is right come the time, will be a good way to try my first portable amp.

 Wish we had canjams in the UK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - or am i wrong on that one as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers anyway grawk for pointing that out anyway...


----------



## John2e

Very happy with my RX and Edition 8 combo. I have owned the Lisa III, Iqube and Zim SMIV. To me this sounds a level better. Now if the TTVJ is close or better, I will buy one.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very happy with my RX and Edition 8 combo. I have owned the Lisa III, Iqube and Zim SMIV. To me this sounds a level better. Now if the TTVJ is close or better, I will buy one._

 

Reassuring to hear John2e, do you happen to know if the RX could be ample to listen with a pair of K702's by any chance, just curious, would be icing on the cake if a portable amp was able to do that.

 The Pico slim does not come into the mix for you then as you mention the TTVJ amp?


----------



## hiphop137

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very happy with my RX and Edition 8 combo. I have owned the Lisa III, Iqube and Zim SMIV. To me this sounds a level better. Now if the TTVJ is close or better, I will buy one._

 

a level better than the Lisa III? in terms of portability, its a definite yes..
 but how about sound wise? haha i'd be super duper pleased if it indeed were true, is it?


----------



## D.Rose

if there's any TTVJ slim user here can help me with this.
  I wonder if there's any sound degradtion when switching to higher gain?
  Or it only provides a larger voltage?


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





d.rose said:


> if there's any TTVJ slim user here can help me with this.
> I wonder if there's any sound degradtion when switching to higher gain?
> Or it only provides a larger voltage?


 

 I have not observed any sound degradation, but there is an impact of reduced battery life with higher gain settings.  I have verified this with Todd Green.


----------



## AmanGeorge

If i am unable to return my TTVJ Slim this week, you'll see mine on the FS boards soon


----------



## wsoelivan

Quote: 





amangeorge said:


> If i am unable to return my TTVJ Slim this week, you'll see mine on the FS boards soon


 

 Are you unhappy with the sound quality?


----------



## Oomingmak

I recently purchase the TTVJ Slim and oddly I'm not hearing any dicernable difference when listening amped or unamped. I'm starting to wonder if my unit is defective, though I doubt it.


----------



## pekingduck

Quote: 





oomingmak said:


> I recently purchase the TTVJ Slim and oddly I'm not hearing any dicernable difference when listening amped or unamped. I'm starting to wonder if my unit is defective, though I doubt it.


 

 What phones are you using?


----------



## Oomingmak

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> What phones are you using?


 

 UM3X and Ipod classic as a source. Waiting on my JH13s to come back from repair.


----------



## pekingduck

I'm pretty sure you'll hear a difference with the JH13's..they are too revealing


----------



## vesperos

hello please i need help, i don't know what to choose between alo rx and the ttvj slim ? thank's.


----------



## TRACKMAN

Hi guys, thatnks for that great review. i spoke to Todd yesterday ,and im ordering my slim today.I am using a sony walkman mp3 nwzs544 along with sony mdr ex 1000s iems ,asked todd if i could use the slim with my sony mp3 and he said absolutly. i told him im looking for the best possible sound from my ex 1000s.and he said the slim will definatly give me the best sound for my ex 1000s. i asked him how would i hook up my slim to my sony mp3, he said to go from my mp3 mic to to the slim and then my ex1000s to the slim .there is no line out from my mp3. what is your equipment btw? i noticed that u went from yours mp3? i presume, with a usb cable from your player to the slim . as u can tell i very new to this stuff , mp3 players ,portable amps ,cables etc. actually this is my fist mp3 player and my first iem the ex 1000s, and hopfully my first and last portable amp the slim .im just hoping that with my equipment i will love it just as much as you guys. cant wait for its arrival..... any information will be greatly appreciated .... thankx guys .


----------



## Kunlun

hi man, i listened to the ex1000 out of the ttvj slim today and its great youll be really happy


----------

